# Seachem dosing calculator



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a tank set up with mainly anubias and cryps. i do not use any ferts but would like to get some plants like rotala and ludwigia. I have recently looked at the Seachem dosing guide and many people have responded positively from using it, but i did notice that the guide is recommended for 5% water changes every week. I do 40% water changes every week and was wondering if anyone else uses this guide and if and how they changed the porportions of dosing. Someone brought this up already on the Seachem dosing calculator thread, but i dont think it was every realy answered. Thanks


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Continue your dosing as usual with the stem plants. Gradually increase your dosing in response to how the stem plants look. If growth is slow, increase the dosing gradually and see the response in growth. Increase some more if needed. With weekly water change, you are in the safe zone and far from overdosing.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

A few years ago Seachem Tech's told me that 5% to 50% weekly water changes are fine. If needed, it could even be more or even be less. Maybe this should be based on the fish load, plant load, substrate, etc. Seachem's own original chart shows 5%. I'm the one that changed it to 50% on the calculator that I wrote. In other words, it is very liberal. Change the amount of water that works for you.

At one time, Seachem was thinking about using this calculator on their site and later decided not to. They have their own calculators for their products on their site now.
http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html

Seachem has a new dosing chart as well, but it uses the same amounts as their older chart with one exception. Water changes aren't listed. Why/Why not? I have no idea. It could be something as simple as a typo.
http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantDoseChart.pdf

Always keep the following in mind:
*"Seachem Planted Aquarium Dosing Chart*

It won't always be necessary to dose your aquarium with each of the products in the Flourish line, but as an example, we have developed one possible dosing regimen using all of our plant products. This is by no means the only way to dose your aquarium; it is merely a suggestion. Your dosing regimen will depend greatly on a variety of factors, including lighting, initial water quality, how heavily stocked your aquarium is, substrate selection, and types of plants; so don't be surprised if getting the results you want takes a little experimentation.*"*

Left C


----------

